# Any thoughts on Stammerham Livery Stables or West Sussex Livery in Southwater/Horsham?



## jkitten (13 October 2020)

I was wondering if anyone was familiar with either of those two places? I'd be looking for part or full livery. I'm probably getting well ahead of myself as I'm not looking to buy a horse for a good year, but I understand that good places may have long waiting lists, so as these two are ideally located for me I thought I might as well start scouting now!


----------



## Arey13 (27 October 2020)

I know of Stammerham. It's a lovely place. Big indoor boxes, massive school,  grass turn out, owner is very experienced and great with the horses. Good local hacking. Owner really friendly, give her a call


----------



## vam (28 October 2020)

I looked at Stammerham, didn't suit for a couple of reasons plus you had to be off the yard by 7 in the evening which wouldn't work for me. Have a search on Facebook as that will bring some stuff up. No experience with West Sussex livery as I wanted assisted. I've been looking on and off for a while as currently place isn't ideal in some ways and I will say that livery around here isn't the best but you are looking further south so might have better luck.


----------

